#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Qual é o Melhor Software Gestor para Provedores?

## Oldayr

Pessoal, boa noite!

A algum tempo venho pesquisando a respeito dos "soft´s Gestores de Provedores", na sua opnião:
- Qual é o melhor e de fácil utilização?

Vlw!

----------


## bnet

Ja usei, o Myauth 2..

Bom dentro daquilo que se propõe tava bom, ateh pensei em comprar a versao Myauth 3, mas desisti..

Ja usei/contratei o Vigo, com certeza bom, mas nao gostei do modelo da gestão, instalar em servidor meu local, pagar por isso, deu pau no hd, pagar novamente, desisti, minha secretária/financeiro preferiu fazer na mão, muito suporte..tinha, mas era muito constante.

Resolvi procurar outro com integração ao Mikrotik..

Achei 2 interessantes o Comprove e o Webmikrotik.

Apos varios contatos com o Luciano, não consegui um demo, ou algo parecido, mais contatos e nada de novo, desisti, achei pouco interesse do vendedor, mas ateh acho que deva ser bom..

Bom entao sobrou o Webmikrotik, entrei em contato com o Ademir, tudo rápido e simples, achei a solução de servidor remoto muito interessante, ele disponibilizou rapidinho minha central e comecei a trabalhar nele. Até agora o pessoal tem se mostrado bastante ocupado, mas sempre disponível.
Inclusive argumentei com ele que possuia em meus MK´s a versao 2.9.51 e que para utilizar todas as funções do sistema dele o ideal era uma versao 3.xx, de pronto ele se ofereceu para realizar o upgrade sem custo..acho que acertei agora..

Minha visão de cliente espero o seguinte, de qualquer sistema.

1 - Custo benefício razoável.

2 - Que o desenvolvedor, nunca misture seu ego com o sistema. Senão fica Foda.

3 - Que mantenha desenvolvimento, com velocidade razoavel de atualizações.

4 - Quanto mais integrado com MK Melhor.

5 - Se possível além do sistema possua suporte a MK tambem, ( Pago Claro ).

6 - Que seja Servidor remoto como Webmikrotik.

Minhas opiniões e experiencias apenas..

Nada pessoal..

----------


## sergio

Tem o sistema do link abaixo. Converse com o Maikel.

::[ MK SOLUTIONS ]::

----------


## ijr

Eu uso o Myauth 2 e Myauth3 para fazer o controle dos clientes, mas fica faltando a parte de Gestão em sí.

Atualmente estou implantando o Bentevi, até agora estou gostando.

----------


## mgn5005

Bom dia


Aqui usamos o bemtevi da blueone, (Under-Linux.Org O Portal do Administador de Sistemas) atendimento rapido, sistema completo, estamos muito satisfeitos.



Abraços


Marcelo

----------


## Erlisson

Um dos melhores programas que ja usei. Facil, intregrado com mikrotik e muito mais

----------


## Erlisson

Um dos melhores 'e o routerbox. 

ROUTER BOX

Index of /videos


Erlisson

----------


## VictorOliveira

Pessoal recomendo usar o ISPntegrator da Elitesoft, www.elitesoft.com.br, extremamente fantástico veja algumas de suas funcionalidades:

1 - Gera faturamento anual, mensal, quinzenal, semanal, diário, ou a escolher.
2 - Gera boleto contendo a fatura.
3 - Nas faturas entram parcelamentos de equioamentos necessários à instalação.
4 - Opção de renegociar debitos com os clientes, o parcelamento vai na fatura.
5 - opção de recepção de arquivo de retorno dos bancos
6 - em caso se atrazo o sistema informa o cliente antes do corte atravéz do hotspot.
7 - trabalha também com pppoe
8 - base de funcionamento está no radius para permitir login
9 - através do radius controla a banda, horário (planos noturnos), burst prioridade etc.
10 - Relatórios fantásticos e personalizáveis
11 - Controle tráfego e por limite de download, por exemplo: fulano do plano economico máximo 4gb de download
12 - Entrega boletos por email
13 - tem a central do assinante para os clientes poderem imprimir boletos, usar email, solicitar mudança de data de pagamento, solicitar débito em conta, o proprio cliente cria emails adicionais dentro de um limite especificado no seu plano, mudança de senhas, extrato de uso.
14 - suporte online, muito ateciosos.
15 - Versões web e desktop
16 - Controle de estoque
17 - Níveis de acesso para cada funcionário
18 - Controla provedores com mais de 20.000 clientes facilmente.
19 - permite a hospedagem de sites e domínios para seus clientes.

Tem um detalhe, eles só vendem para provedores com acima de mil clientes.

----------


## cleyton19

> Tem o sistema do link abaixo. Converse com o Maikel.
> 
> ::[ MK SOLUTIONS ]::


Esse Soft é via Web? Compativel com Windows? Interage com a interface do MK via web é isso ki eu entendi?

----------


## luizrfabri

Olá,

Aqui utilizamos o Titan Titan Sistemas e estamos satisfeitos com ele, de uma olhada no link e fale com o Tiago.
Mas todos os sistemas aqui apresentados tem suas vantagens, tudo depende de como vc vai trabalhar.

----------


## sergio

> Esse Soft é via Web? Compativel com Windows? Interage com a interface do MK via web é isso ki eu entendi?



Cara, mandei uma opinião pessoal... quer saber mais detalhes acessa o link, tem contato... fale com eles.

----------


## alcimarbezerra

Uso o TopSapp Gestão de Provedores atende o que um provedor precisa, inclusive lançando agora o ponto biometrico de funcionario um sistema tudo integrado literalmente.

Suporte online e telefônico, permite novas implementações e varias e varias vantagens..

Falar com Jorge ele explica direitinho tem o msn dele no site.

----------


## lfaria

> Pessoal, boa noite!
> A algum tempo venho pesquisando a respeito dos "soft´s Gestores de Provedores", na sua opnião:
> - Qual é o melhor e de fácil utilização?
> Vlw!


Tópico muito rico e interessante, já dei os devidos agradecimentos.

Trabalho com Lan House (e o MK) portanto não posso opinar diretamente, mas reconheço que é uma boa fonte de pesquisa para esse tipo de software.

----------


## torreao

Olá pessoal,

Omelhor sistema para administrar provedores de qualquer tamanho é o "ProAuth" conheça acessando o site do sistema " ProAuth® Sistema de Gerenciamento para Provedores de Internet " precisando de explicação entre em conta com comigo por email [email protected] terei o maior prazer em tirar suas dúvidas, se preferir "0*81-8128-0787"

----------


## Oldayr

> Tópico muito rico e interessante, já dei os devidos agradecimentos.
> 
> Trabalho com Lan House (e o MK) portanto não posso opinar diretamente, mas reconheço que é uma boa fonte de pesquisa para esse tipo de software.


Obrigado!

É q a dúvida de um pode ser a solução de todos...

VLW!!  :Proud:   :Proud:   :Proud:   :Proud:

----------


## Oldayr

Agradeço a combrituição de todos nesta pesquisa... Vamos postar, estou vendo todos os indicados... Obrigadooooooooooooooooooooo!


Vlw a todos!

 :Dito:

----------


## minelli

Indico o SCUT maiores informações SCUT - Gerenciamento de Provedores.
 :Dito:

----------


## Não Registrado

> Olá pessoal,
> 
> Omelhor sistema para administrar provedores de qualquer tamanho é o "ProAuth" conheça acessando o site do sistema " ProAuth® Sistema de Gerenciamento para Provedores de Internet " precisando de explicação entre em conta com comigo por email [email protected] terei o maior prazer em tirar suas dúvidas, se preferir "0*81-8128-0787"


Torreo, estranho ele ser o melhor, e vocês não conseguirem nem botar a versão demo para funcionar. Tem uns 15 dias que tento acessar a versão demo e não funciona. Conversei até com o pessoal do suporte e todo dia eles falam amanha vai funcionar, amanha vai funcionar e até agora nada...
Se tiver como demonstrar que o sistema "é o melhor" gostaria muito de ter a oportunidade de conferir, pois estamos interessados em mudar nosso sistema atual.

----------


## bnet

> Torreo, estranho ele ser o melhor, e vocês não conseguirem nem botar a versão demo para funcionar. Tem uns 15 dias que tento acessar a versão demo e não funciona. Conversei até com o pessoal do suporte e todo dia eles falam amanha vai funcionar, amanha vai funcionar e até agora nada...
> Se tiver como demonstrar que o sistema "é o melhor" gostaria muito de ter a oportunidade de conferir, pois estamos interessados em mudar nosso sistema atual.


Eh o que digo sempre..

Dificil vender um carro batido, melhor estar tudo certim pra depois oferecer..

Pra cliente, este tipo de situacao, gera muita duvida quanto a qualidade do produto final..

Melhor de tudo eh sempre pedir uma lista de clientes e conversar, com varios deles, antes de adquirir algo..

Abracos..

----------


## stevens144

Faltou ai o Mk-Auth do nosso amigo Pedro filho!

----------


## tioruan

depois de testar muitos furados e perder muita grana acho q acertei com o webmikrotik , o diferencial , q costumo aplicar em meus clientes eo suporte personalizado 7 dias por semana , sempre que precisei o ADEMIR me antendeu prontamente , entao cuidado , com tantos progamas , que tem varios preços ate mesmos exorbitantes , que nao se aprica a pequenos nem pra medios provedores , mas sim no atendimento e na funcionalidade , que ele faz , esse WEBMIKROTIK , se nao for o melhor vai ficar com as atulaizaçoes q estao pra sair , ADEMIR vc e sua equipe estao de parabens , continue com essa qualidade de serviço e essa humildade.

----------


## prdemori

Olá pessoal,

meu irmão desenvolveu um sistema exclusivamente pra atender minhas necessidades...
eu passei pra ele tudo que minha administração necessitava e ele executou muito bem...
hoje o sistema tem:
- financeiro completo
- cadastro de clientes
- cadastro de contratos (já imprime na hora)
- Parâmetros vinculados ao Radius p/ Autenticação.
- Ordem de Serviços com prazo p/ Tecnico dar baixa.
- Relatórios por período
- Gera boletos ou Carnês
- Ativa e Bloqueia a internet do cliente automaticamente
- única coisa que faço manual é receber arquivo retorno do banco e processar no sistema pra ele reconhecer quem pagou ou não.
- e tem outras funcionalidades, citei as que acho mais importante.

contato com o brother:

www.phdi.com.br

----------


## Bender

Aqui usamos o VIGO7 mas no inicio já comecei sentir dificuldade, no atendimento de suporte, mas já tinha depositado a grana e nao podia voltar atras, mas ultimamente ta impossivel trabalhar com eles o sistema tem apresentado alguns problemas e o suporte é dificil e indifirente com agente, acho que eles estão com muito salto alto e esqueceram que quem paga o salario deles somos nós, mas isso nao vem ao caso, o sistema é até bom, mas peca pelo suporte.

----------


## LeandroHenrique

Ja usei e gostei!
Custo x Beneficio mto bom e interage totalmente com MK!
Recomendo! :Dito:

----------


## Oldayr

Estou acompanhado... Vlw! :Captain:   :Captain:   :Captain:

----------


## gzanatta00

estamos usando o ElitSoft aqui q estamos bem satisfeitos

----------


## wimigasltda

> estamos usando o ElitSoft aqui q estamos bem satisfeitos



Quanto você paga mensal.

----------


## gzanatta00

> Quanto você paga mensal.


olha se nao me engano é em torno de 400-500, nao me lembro bem

mas o custo x beneficio vale a pena

----------


## jrmiranda

melhor em que?

se for em relação a controle de banda, proxy cache

uso e aprovo myauth3

se for em relação ao financeiro ainda não esta pronto

uso o myauth a 4 anos e nunca tive problema
entao prefiro fazer meus boletos na mão ou carné e aturar as vezes a chatice do patrick

mais entendo o colega... ate eu as vezes quando os clientes me ligam muito fico chateado

esta ai minha opinião...

----------


## wimigasltda

> melhor em que?
> 
> se for em relação a controle de banda, proxy cache
> 
> uso e aprovo myauth3
> 
> se for em relação ao financeiro ainda não esta pronto
> 
> uso o myauth a 4 anos e nunca tive problema
> ...


Você disse uma coisa bem certa, nós ficamos muito chateados quando o cliente liga muito pra gente.

----------


## ivovid

muito bom o topico 

como estou crescendo estava com essa dificuldade "escolher um sistema de gerenciamento" 

acompanhando ....

----------


## wimigasltda

> muito bom o topico 
> 
> como estou crescendo estava com essa dificuldade "escolher um sistema de gerenciamento" 
> 
> acompanhando ....


Todos que visitei e vi são realmente muito bom, estão de parabêns.

Só que sempre analiso uma coisa: Vejo os sistema de gerenciamento, como uma calça da marca *colcci, lee, etc..*, é sempre muito bonita, mas você só compra a calça se ela adaptar-se ao seu corpo.
Nossas empresas fazem parte de nosso corpo. E tem muita coisa nestes sistema, que pra mim não tem utitlidade nenhuma, ou que não se adpatam a minha realidade.
De todos que pesquisei, nenhum deles faz mudanças especifica pra você. *Nenhum.*
Ainda acredito, temos que desenvolver nossos proprios gerenciadores para nossa empresas.
Melhor fechar contrato com um bom desenvolvedor, até que o gerenciador chegue naquilo que nossa empresa necessita.

----------


## Gustavinho

> Todos que visitei e vi são realmente muito bom, estão de parabêns.
> 
> Só que sempre analiso uma coisa: Vejo os sistema de gerenciamento, como uma calça da marca *colcci, lee, etc..*, é sempre muito bonita, mas você só compra a calça se ela adaptar-se ao seu corpo.
> Nossas empresas fazem parte de nosso corpo. E tem muita coisa nestes sistema, que pra mim não tem utitlidade nenhuma, ou que não se adpatam a minha realidade.
> De todos que pesquisei, nenhum deles faz mudanças especifica pra você. *Nenhum.*
> Ainda acredito, temos que desenvolver nossos proprios gerenciadores para nossa empresas.
> Melhor fechar contrato com um bom desenvolvedor, até que o gerenciador chegue naquilo que nossa empresa necessita.


Também acho viu cara....eu por enquanto to na minha base do Acess e Excell...mais com certeza teria que migrar pra algo melhor....

----------


## j34nsch

> Bom dia
> 
> 
> Aqui usamos o bemtevi da blueone, (Under-Linux.Org O Portal do Administador de Sistemas) atendimento rapido, sistema completo, estamos muito satisfeitos.
> 
> 
> 
> Abraços
> 
> ...


Muito bom o sistema tambem recomendo

----------


## FernandodeDeus

Acho que o unico totalmente customizavel é o microsiga de Bauru....os caras desenvolvem do zero o que vcs quizerem.....mas o suporte é meio demorado.

----------


## Adílio Leonardo

Já usei o o Vigo hj estou com Proauth pra mim tá resolvendo muito bem!

----------


## wimigasltda

> Já usei o o Vigo hj estou com Proauth pra mim tá resolvendo muito bem!


Compro, ou ta alugado.

----------


## edielsonps

Amigos tem tambem o MyRouter

quem quizer conhecer www.myrouter.com.br/demo 

usuario: demo
senha: demo


mais informações www.myrouter.com.br

----------


## Não Registrado

> Amigos tem tambem o MyRouter
> 
> quem quizer conhecer www.myrouter.com.br/demo 
> 
> usuario: demo
> senha: demo
> 
> 
> mais informações www.myrouter.com.br


Qual o preço colega

----------


## wimigasltda

> Amigos tem tambem o MyRouter
> 
> quem quizer conhecer www.myrouter.com.br/demo 
> 
> usuario: demo
> senha: demo
> 
> 
> mais informações www.myrouter.com.br


Quanto custa o gerenciador?

----------


## edielsonps

entre em contato comigo por msn [email protected] 




> Quanto custa o gerenciador?

----------


## muriloc4

esqueceram do provebuntu ???

----------


## claudemirnetlink

Para quem trabalha com o protocolo PPPoe, recomendo o TOPSAPP. Estou utilizando aqui e é otimo, atende todas as minhas necessidades.
acessem www.topsapp.com.br e conheçam um pouco sobre o mesmo.

----------


## Gustavinho

> esqueceram do provebuntu ???


Amigo eu tenho a opção de usar o provebuntu somente para controles financeiros e cadastro de clientes???
vlww

----------


## wimigasltda

> Para quem trabalha com o protocolo PPPoe, recomendo o TOPSAPP. Estou utilizando aqui e é otimo, atende todas as minhas necessidades.
> acessem www.topsapp.com.br e conheçam um pouco sobre o mesmo.


Quanto te cobraram:

Pela Intalação?
R$

Pela Manutenção?
R$

Para quatos clientes?

flw

----------


## claudemirnetlink

> Quanto te cobraram:
> 
> Pela Intalação?
> R$
> 
> Pela Manutenção?
> R$
> 
> Para quatos clientes?
> ...


Entre em contato pelo fone (66) 3531-9741, ou, na Rua das Cerejeiras nº 1987 Jardim Paraíso - Sinop/MT - CEP: 78550-000 
E-mail: [email protected] 
Para obter informações.

----------


## ricardowz

> Tem o sistema do link abaixo. Converse com o Maikel.
> 
> ::[ MK SOLUTIONS ]::


Eu uso e recomendo. Inclusive conheço o Maikel pessoalmente.... cara muito gente fina, suporte excelente e sistema ídem. Ainda não está perfeito, mas em constante evolução. Inclusive, servi de "cobaia" para testar algumas versões.  :Smile:

----------


## AndrioPJ

alguma solucao para quem nao use mk?

----------


## ricardowz

> alguma solucao para quem nao use mk?


Acredito que vários dos softwares citados poderiam ser usados sim, mas vai depender de como você faz a autenticação dos seus clientes.... o ponto que a maioria deles tem em comum é o uso de radius para fazer a integração do sistema com o servidor, seja ele Mikrotik ou Linux.

MAS... sugiro a utilização do Mikrotik por vários outros motivos: agiliza a instalação, poupa tempo (precioso), facilita o monitoramento... bom, vc já deve ter lido muito o pessoal falando sobre isso no fórum. Ainda assim, no final, a escolha é de cada um. E pronto.

----------


## kurtenet

Eu utilizo o myauth2 e 3, é um bom software para quem gosta do hostspot.
Quanto ao suporte deixa a desejar.
Porem estou migrando a rede para pppoe e o myauth nao é grande coisa para pppoe.

Por isso tambem estou acompanhado o poste afim de encontrar uma solução.


att.

Téo  :Smile:

----------


## cfhank

www.webmikrotik.com.br

 :Burnout:

----------


## ddllss

> www.webmikrotik.com.br


Esse eu conheço, e realmente é bom..

----------


## juliocfs

> Faltou ai o Mk-Auth do nosso amigo Pedro filho!


 uso Mk-auth estou super satisfeito atende minhas necessidade custo bem baixo.

----------


## Oldayr

SRs. Adms...

Foram vcs que fizeram a inclusão do Soft Adminstrativo """ Provebuntu """?

 :Frown:

----------


## Magal

Sim, eu fiz a inclusão.
Coloquei os Softwares mais comentados no fórun para melhorar a enquete.

*Obs:* Oldayr, caso não seja do seu agrado retiro. 

Abs.

Magal




> SRs. Adms...
> 
> Foram vcs que fizeram a inclusão do Soft Adminstrativo """ Provebuntu """?

----------


## Oldayr

> Sim, eu fiz a inclusão.
> Coloquei os Softwares mais comentados no fórun para melhorar a enquete.
> 
> *Obs:* Oldayr, caso não seja do seu agrado retiro. 
> 
> Abs.
> 
> Magal


 
Não tranks... Eu pensei que fora alterado por meio de algum script aleio ao forum, pois, não recebi nenhuma notificação de alteração... E outros, colegas pediram-me por msn privada pra incluir outros softs que esqueci de comentar, e estaria comentando em outras enquetes, pois ainda não os conhecia, mas tranks!!! Estamos pra contribuir.


Vlw!!!

----------


## Oldayr

Magal!!!!!!!!!!!


Abusando da sua boa vontade,,, poderia incluir o soft """ Scut """, por favor! 

Desde já, brigadão!

----------


## Magal

Caro Oldayr, será incluso.

Abs

Magal





> Magal!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Abusando da sua boa vontade,,, poderia incluir o soft """ Scut """, por favor! 
> 
> Desde já, brigadão!

----------


## minelli

Obrigado pela inclusao do SCUT na enquete.

----------


## gcmercaldo

Aqui tb usamos o Router Box..
Muito compelto.. excelente.

----------


## katujog

Aqui usamos o Nettion. Muito bom e show pra organização. O suporte tambem é excelente

----------


## calangonet

Uso o webmikrotik, com server remoto, tenho gostado muito, simples de usar, boa integração com o mikrotik e o financeiro é bem completo, e o preço é justo pela proposta do sistema, sem contar que nele vc pode pagar de acordo com a quantidade de usuarios que vc tem...

----------


## lovenique

Pow FALTOU O SAGU-PRO...

----------


## UbuntuInfo

Tem algum que não precisa de uma maquina ? que possa ficar em uma hospedagem linux ou windows?

Qual um barato que funcione ...

----------


## Não Registrado

> Tem algum que não precisa de uma maquina ? que possa ficar em uma hospedagem linux ou windows?
> 
> Qual um barato que funcione ...


Fica no Server deles mesmo..

Quanto a preço eh bem escalonado, poucos clintes é baratissimo, de pois sobe conforme numero de clientes, mas vais pagar no máximo 300,00 ilimitado..

Abraços..

----------


## Magal

Inserido!




> Pow FALTOU O SAGU-PRO...

----------


## m4d3

Meu agradecimento aos que indicaram o Conprove como sendo uma boa opção, ainda será necessário muito trabalho para torná-lo um sistema completo.

*Pra quem quiser conhecer:*
PC RAM Informática | O mundo mais perto de você!
PC RAM Informática | O mundo mais perto de você!

*Download:*
http://www.pcram.com.br/downloads/conprove_d.exe
Clique em registro depois em nome, ao abrir novamente digite a senha 123456, nesta versão não é possível a comunicação com o servidor, porém não há limite de cadastros e faz a emissão de contrato personalizado e recibos.

Abraço

----------


## PAULOMURILO

conheço um amigo que tem um sistema muito bom
www.gerenet.com.br

----------


## rafaelmju

> Olá pessoal,
> 
> Omelhor sistema para administrar provedores de qualquer tamanho é o "ProAuth" conheça acessando o site do sistema " ProAuth® Sistema de Gerenciamento para Provedores de Internet " precisando de explicação entre em conta com comigo por email [email protected] terei o maior prazer em tirar suas dúvidas, se preferir "0*81-8128-0787"


Só que o preço também esta longe da realidade dos pequenos provedores.

----------


## pedrovigia

grato aos que votaram no mk-auth, vlw mesmo ....

----------


## jociano

> Tem o sistema do link abaixo. Converse com o Maikel.
> 
> ::[ MK SOLUTIONS ]::


Excelente, testei o demo, mas ainda está um pouquinho caro. Mas quem quizer um sistema bom e completo, ele é o sistema!

----------


## MFEscobar

Tens razão Sérgio. Já postei anteriormente, vale conferir ::[ MK SOLUTIONS ]:: . É novo, completo e vem com muita personalidade. Já está sendo usado em todos os Estados. Veio pra resolver MK SOLUTIONS.

----------


## jociano

> Tens razão Sérgio. Já postei anteriormente, vale conferir ::[ MK SOLUTIONS ]:: . É novo, completo e vem com muita personalidade. Já está sendo usado em todos os Estados. Veio pra resolver MK SOLUTIONS.


Só precisa baixar um pouquinho o preço, pois do resto o sistema é excelente!

----------


## andrespd

> Pessoal, boa noite!
> 
> A algum tempo venho pesquisando a respeito dos "soft´s Gestores de Provedores", na sua opnião:
> - Qual é o melhor e de fácil utilização?
> 
> Vlw!


 :Rock:  Sem dúvida o MK-AUTH!!!!!!!!!!!
sds André

----------


## underwanderson

> Todos que visitei e vi são realmente muito bom, estão de parabêns.
> 
> Só que sempre analiso uma coisa: Vejo os sistema de gerenciamento, como uma calça da marca *colcci, lee, etc..*, é sempre muito bonita, mas você só compra a calça se ela adaptar-se ao seu corpo.
> Nossas empresas fazem parte de nosso corpo. E tem muita coisa nestes sistema, que pra mim não tem utitlidade nenhuma, ou que não se adpatam a minha realidade.
> De todos que pesquisei, nenhum deles faz mudanças especifica pra você. *Nenhum.*
> Ainda acredito, temos que desenvolver nossos proprios gerenciadores para nossa empresas.
> Melhor fechar contrato com um bom desenvolvedor, até que o gerenciador chegue naquilo que nossa empresa necessita.


Já tentou o MK-AUTH do Pedro Filho amigo nosso aqui do under-linux MK-AUTH eu fico imaginando como ele consegue se virar nos 30, pois eu vejo ele atuando por aqui la no forum do mk-auth e desenvolve o gestor do mtk e o atendimento é de primeira. passa por la derrepente o sistema já esta de acordo com o que vocês nescessitam é só conversar que o cara sabe o que fazer. Tem muita gente usando inclusive eu, espero que quando ficar rico o suporte continue fluindo como hoje rsrsrs

----------


## underwanderson

Verifiquei varios destes aqui mencionados, mas não tem jeito não é como o amigo falou tópico atráz todos tem muita função que não preciso ou que confunde muito na hora de utilizar, é como eu comprasse uma ferrari pra andar no engarrafamento, o MK-AUTH pra mim ta de bom tamanho e pelo que notei as necessidades vão sendo supridas com os updates que o Pedro vai fazendo com a colaboração dos usuários do sistema agente diz o que precisa e ele coloca no próximo update um dia este poderá ser um sistema 1000 pois 100% ele já é.
obrigado a todos

----------


## muriloc4

> muito bom o topico 
> 
> como estou crescendo estava com essa dificuldade "escolher um sistema de gerenciamento" 
> 
> acompanhando ....


grande amigo

olha isso :http://www.networkslive.com.br/ispmikrotik

usuário: admin
senha: admin

----------


## muriloc4

> Sim, eu fiz a inclusão.
> Coloquei os Softwares mais comentados no fórun para melhorar a enquete.
> 
> *Obs:* Oldayr, caso não seja do seu agrado retiro. 
> 
> Abs.
> 
> Magal


obrigado magal

aproveitando olha isso
http://www.networkslive.com.br/ispmikrotik
http://www.networks.web44.net (com frontend login no rodape em administração)
usuario:admin
senha:admin

----------


## muriloc4

quero agradecer a todos que votaram
só do nome provebuntu esta ali...ja me sinto honrado..

não vou pedir para colocarem o ISP Mikrotik é recem lançado

mas como diria marcelo taz :

Olha Isso...

http://www.networkslive.com.br/ispmikrotik
http://www.networks.web44.net (com frontend login no rodape em administração)
usuario:admin
senha:admin

----------


## cfhank

enquete meio esquisita.. de um dia para outro o My-Auth ganhou mais de 50 votos.
 :Wink:

----------


## albertofreire

Já usei o Conprove (não a versão atual), e não tive uma boa experiencia com ele.
Mudei para o Myauth3, até agora não tenho tido mais problemas com gerenciamento do provedor!!

----------


## PatrickBrandao

Agradeço a todos que votaram no MyAuth www.myauth.com.br

Vi os demais softwares e gostei muito, tenho concorrentes dignos de respeito. (O elogio so vale para softwares comerciais!!!)

Uma observação que gostaria de deixar é que admiro os concorrentes que criaram softwares independentes, que não precisam do mikrotik pra atuar, assim como o MyAuth, pois eu sei que criar tecnicas e lidar diretamente com os protocolos de rede é muito dificil e faz com que nos, os criadores de tecnologia, sintam satisfação em ouvir elogios.

Feliz Natal e boas festas a todos!

----------


## Oldayr

Parabéns a todos os participantes desta enquete, pois, creio que não só eu, mas como todos que tinhamos dúvidas, curiosidades, entre outras coisas mais estam tirando ótimos frutos... 

""" Isto é conhecimento e é grátis e não tem preço."""

Vlw galera.................


 :Rock:   :Rock:   :Rock:   :Rock:

----------


## tecronaldo

Uso o myauth não tem nada melhor no mercado

----------


## parreira13

Recomento o mk auth muito bom

----------


## cybersank

Recomendo o software do Maikel também, alguns destes listados aqui eu não recomendaria nem pro meu pior rival! (humm, pensando bem, acho que recomendaria sim heheheheh)

----------


## muriloc4

Lançado recentemente...
um imagem vale mais do que mil palavras...imagina o site completo....

acesse www.networkslive.com.br e conheça....

Murilo

----------


## jociano

> Lançado recentemente...
> um imagem vale mais do que mil palavras...imagina o site completo....
> 
> acesse www.networkslive.com.br e conheça....
> 
> Murilo


Está fóra do aarrr!!! hehehehehe!!!

----------


## jociano

> Recomendo o software do Maikel também, alguns destes listados aqui eu não recomendaria nem pro meu pior rival! (humm, pensando bem, acho que recomendaria sim heheheheh)


Você tem algum sistema desenvolvido? Sabe desenvolver um? O que faz então pensar isso?

Amigo, louvo á Deus pelas vidas desses guerreiros que desenvolveram esses sistemas, que bom ou ruim tem nos servido bastante, ainda não vi nenhum grande desenvolvedora de softwares se mobilizar para fazer algo para nós, e se fizessem o preço de tais sistema seriam e são de arrancar o figado. Parabens a cada um que desenvolveu esses sistema acima citados, pois se não fossem vocês, nossa vidas seriam muito mais dificeis, pois teriamos que nos desdobrar para poder gerenciar nossos provedores. Sinto orgulho em ver sistemas tão bons á preços que realmente proporcionam até o pequenos provedores á ter um sistem para gerenciar seus negóçios. Mais uma vez parabens e ao amigo que fez tal comentário, analise bem antes de falar desses sistemas ruins, pois se não fossem eles, nosso meio não teria se desenvolvido como se desenvolveu de alguns anos para cá. Abraços em todos, Feliz Ano Novo e mais uma vez meus sinceros parabens!!!

----------


## cybersank

> Você tem algum sistema desenvolvido? Sabe desenvolver um? O que faz então pensar isso?


Tenho sim, como não estou aqui para fazer propaganda me contrate em PVT caso tenha interesse.
Quanto aos seus flames sobre meu comentário, se não percebeu, foi um comentário sarcástico.
Que pobre alma essa sua...

----------


## muriloc4

> Está fóra do aarrr!!! hehehehehe!!!


acabei de testar e estar ok...deve ser alguma coisa no meu host..

----------


## pedrovigia

Feliz Ano Novo a todos os meus amigos e obrigado pelos votos que ajudaram a obter até o momento o segundo lugar que é muito bom para mim como incentivo e para continuar firme no desenvolvimento do sistema que em apenas um ano e concorrendo com outros que estão ai a bem mais tempo no mercado é uma ótima posição, esse ano irei trabalhar muito mais ainda para que o mk-auth seja ainda melhor e que tenha ainda mais recursos para ajudar no controle de provedores que usam o nosso querido mikrotik que é o melhor sistema para redes de provedores e nem precisa criar enquete para termos certeza disso, obrigado e um bom ano de coração a todos ...

----------


## Gustavinho

Vi o web mikrotik pelo site deles e parece ser um ótimo sistema também....ainda to fuçando nele online para ver o que é capaz.

alguem tem sugestao sobre ele por aqui?

----------


## Oldayr

> Feliz Ano Novo a todos os meus amigos e obrigado pelos votos que ajudaram a obter até o momento o segundo lugar que é muito bom para mim como incentivo e para continuar firme no desenvolvimento do sistema que em apenas um ano e concorrendo com outros que estão ai a bem mais tempo no mercado é uma ótima posição, esse ano irei trabalhar muito mais ainda para que o mk-auth seja ainda melhor e que tenha ainda mais recursos para ajudar no controle de provedores que usam o nosso querido mikrotik que é o melhor sistema para redes de provedores e nem precisa criar enquete para termos certeza disso, obrigado e um bom ano de coração a todos ...


kara!!!! De nada... se vc quizer agradecer o """mentor da enquete""", eu sitirei-me muito agradecido... por ter comentado sobre o seu soft e não ter lhe cobrado os """ ROYALT'S """ pela propaganda.

Tô brincando.......................... Rsrsrsrsrsrs!!!

Vlw! Parabéns pelo o desenvolvimento.

----------


## Oldayr

> Vi o web mikrotik pelo site deles e parece ser um ótimo sistema também....ainda to fuçando nele online para ver o que é capaz.
> 
> alguem tem sugestao sobre ele por aqui?


 
Dá uma olhada neste tuto deles:






Vlw!

----------


## Gustavinho

> Dá uma olhada neste tuto deles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vlw!


Vi o tuto deles....mais queria saber se alguem ja o utiliza na pratica.

flww

----------


## Oldayr

> Vi o tuto deles....mais queria saber se alguem ja o utiliza na pratica.
> 
> flww


Eu vou ver o contato de um colega q fez o curso da mk comigo e te passo...........

----------


## Gustavinho

Opa maravilha....vlww

----------


## zeronetinho

Ae galera,

já usamos aqui TopSap, Webmikrotik e Myauth2.

Temos hoje Myauth2 para autenticação e Mk´s como ap em cima da torre comente com bridge e dhcp pro servidor Myauth, com o slackware 12.0 o squi 2.7 o thundercacher 3.0. Esse ThunderCache e Fantástico, não forão ativados todos os pluguins apenas, globo.com, youtube, windows update, ant-virus e orkut.... pluguins de rapdshare, megaupload não estão rodando pq não interessa pra gente fazer cache deles, cerca de 50% de economia de banda conseguimos com essa configuração aqui e está além do esperado para o nosso provedor.

 :Canabis: 

=P

----------


## pedrovigia

alguem sabe quais do sistemas na enquete usa nota fiscal eletronica ?

----------


## minelli

Opá o SCUT tem Nota Fiscal Eletronica.

----------


## Oldayr

Boa pergunta!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## cfhank

> Opá o SCUT tem Nota Fiscal Eletronica.


para qual estado? pois me parece que o software que emite a nota tem que ser homologado no sefaz de cada estado, não tenho certeza mas acho que é isso.

----------


## kurtenet

Olá pessoal,

Atualmente mudando de myauth2 para o MKSOLUTIONS.

MKSOLUTIONS é a melhor solução.

http://www.mksolutions.com.br/help

att.

Téo

----------


## jhemes

Amigo na minha opnião instala o slackware e coloca o mayauth 3 pois ele faz a administração do sistema em sí e ainda faz a administração financeira gera boletos e é super facil tudo em apenas um programa...

----------


## Oldayr

OK!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Genis

até eu entrei no jogo, comprei uma copia do software ispmikritik, pelo menos é o unico que desenvolveu e fiz um bom filme para mostrar o bom trabalho, agora só preciso fazer os teste

----------


## mktguaruja

Eu gostei bastante dos demo do Scut e do ISP mikrotik. Achei bem completo para que preciso aqui. t+

----------


## Gustavinho

De todos que vasculhei até agora o Web-Mikrotik esta parecendo o mais adequado.....alguem tem alguma experiencia com ele?

----------


## lulageo

olá tenho tentado implantar em meu provedor um sistema mas encontrei inumeros,por exemplo sunic,webmikrotik,conprove,mksolutions,altarede,elitesoft,gerent e por ai vai,então gostaria de saber se pode me ajudar se ja encontrou algo bom e se testou algum dos que mensionei,é importante que funcione em servidor local ,afinal de contas nao vou colocar meus dados ans maos dos outros, importante tambem que funcione com freeradius,pois nao queremos cadastrar os usuarios no mikrotik e sim em um banco de dados mysql, gostaria de sabe se pode me ajudar ,se fizeram testes por exemplo com o webmikrotik ou outro dos que mensionei.

um abraço
luciano

----------


## mktguaruja

Amigo o webmikrotik roda em versão local pagando R$300,00 e você tem que ter 2 ip somente para webmirkotik. Mais o valor mensal.
demo: Conexão Rio Telecomunicações Ltda
login e senha: admin admin

E ISP Mikrotik do provebuntu, é em mysql tem freeradius e não paga mensalmente, eu ja testei a versão demo e gostei bastante. 
demo: http://www.networks.web44.net/aguard...oginname=admin
login e senha: admin.

O scut também gostei muito, ele que me deixou mais confuso na escolha para implantar aqui.
demo: .:: SCUT ::.
login e senha: demo.

E o Mk-auth que tem as mesma funções e ainda tem uma parte de proxy lusca e thundercache3, fora a boa parte do painel administrativo, esse aqui não tem demo online mais você pode baixa a iso e testa.
www.mk-auth.ning.com

----------


## Genis

nossa na minha procura por um software que funciona ja encontrei 25 empresa que tem, poucas tem para fazer demonstração, as mais baratas não funciona mesmo eu compre o provebuntu, não deu certo tentei o mk-auth, tambem não funcionou, estou a procura, não vou compra sem ter sertesa que vai funcionar eu quero ver o produto, porque não adianta eu fazer o deposito instalar e não gostar do produto, ai ja sabe, não tem mais volta, não me importo de pagar um preço justo, ou um mensalidade justa, que um programa que me agrade.

----------


## mktguaruja

Genis, você ja usou o webmikrotik ? Tem um pessoal usando e parece ser muito bom.

----------


## muriloc4

> nossa na minha procura por um software que funciona ja encontrei 25 empresa que tem, poucas tem para fazer demonstração, as mais baratas não funciona mesmo eu compre o provebuntu, não deu certo tentei o mk-auth, tambem não funcionou, estou a procura, não vou compra sem ter sertesa que vai funcionar eu quero ver o produto, porque não adianta eu fazer o deposito instalar e não gostar do produto, ai ja sabe, não tem mais volta, não me importo de pagar um preço justo, ou um mensalidade justa, que um programa que me agrade.


ola genis....mas o que aconteceu ??? pelo jeito..vc quer algo do seu jeito...me mande um email..detalhando o que quer e o que o provebuntu (ispmikrotik) não tem para eu poder tentar te ajudar....so consigo ajudar os clientes que me passarem um retorno..estou aguradando vc para lhe ajudar ou tentar..abraços

----------


## Genis

nossa mais o seu programa se funcionar pra mim da certo, o problema que nem vc conseguiu subir o mesmo, as soluções que me mandou não funcionou, mandei varias correção para ser feito no seu sistema, não obitive resposta. como eu ja falaei não me importo de pagar pelo serviço de instalação faz parte, mais gostaria de colocar no ar em meno tempo possivel, pois não posso ficar testando até dar certo, eu realmente gostei do sei sistema.

----------


## muriloc4

> nossa mais o seu programa se funcionar pra mim da certo, o problema que nem vc conseguiu subir o mesmo, as soluções que me mandou não funcionou, mandei varias correção para ser feito no seu sistema, não obitive resposta. como eu ja falaei não me importo de pagar pelo serviço de instalação faz parte, mais gostaria de colocar no ar em meno tempo possivel, pois não posso ficar testando até dar certo, eu realmente gostei do sei sistema.


amigo esta havendo algum equivoco...pois sei que problemas derão no meu..mas corrigi logo em seguida...vc fez o update ?? esta na versão 1.7.2?? ja verificou ai ?? espero vc hoje as 21:00 no msn..pra tentar solucionar o seu problema....outra coisa....vc usa pppoe e no caso nem por radius tava funcionado..se não observou ou seu concetrador q não estava configurado certo..por isso nem o mk-auth nem o meu vai funcionar...mas fiz um tutorial no meu forum exclusivo pra vc....configure o seu mk do jeito q esta lá e com certeza vai funcionar...te espero hoje a noite (pra resolver o problema).
grato mais uma vez

----------


## Genis

> amigo esta havendo algum equivoco...pois sei que problemas derão no meu..mas corrigi logo em seguida...vc fez o update ?? esta na versão 1.7.2?? ja verificou ai ?? espero vc hoje as 21:00 no msn..pra tentar solucionar o seu problema....outra coisa....vc usa pppoe e no caso nem por radius tava funcionado..se não observou ou seu concetrador q não estava configurado certo..por isso nem o mk-auth nem o meu vai funcionar...mas fiz um tutorial no meu forum exclusivo pra vc....configure o seu mk do jeito q esta lá e com certeza vai funcionar...te espero hoje a noite (pra resolver o problema).
> grato mais uma vez


disponibiliza a versão nova pra mim baixar ja e deixar instalado pra noite fazer os testes

----------


## Oldayr

Só acompanhado...

----------


## sostenes

Mk-Auth 4 Funciona 100%

----------


## Genis

> Mk-Auth 4 Funciona 100%


este, eu tive mais dificuldade ainda, o proprio dono não aceita dar informações por telefone, o sistema até instalei mais nem vi as paginas iniciais do sistema, tentei falar com o proprietario mais o mesmo me informou que só, informa detalhes e duvidas por email.

----------


## sostenes

amigo posso te garantir que funciona, nao so eu como outros no forum aki,se quizer mais informaçoes e so ir no forum do mk-auth

----------


## Genis

o forun, não tem informações para solucionar o meu caso, como no caso, eu tente achar uma solução para resolver, no meu caso o site não mostra conforme o manual, ai eu tentei informações com o dono, que me informou por email, que tem telefone mais não para passar informações, é só mente para uso pessoal

----------


## sostenes

amigo o mk-auth custa R$50,00 por que funciona de maneira comunitária, la tem a coluna de mestres que vc pode contratar para configurar seu server caso vc nao consiga.

----------


## FabricioViana

Iremos lançar um produto completo para provedores: Nota Fiscal Eletrônica, Autenticação Radius, Remessa e retorno de boletos, Central de Acompanhamento de Chamadas no Suporte Técnico, Tela de Aviso e Corte...

A previsão de lançamento será em julho. Quem quiser mais informaçõs, bem como ser avisado quando for lançado o produto pode acessar RadiusNet - Sistema de Gest para maiores informações.

Att.
Fabrício

----------


## Oldayr

> Iremos lançar um produto completo para provedores: Nota Fiscal Eletrônica, Autenticação Radius, Remessa e retorno de boletos, Central de Acompanhamento de Chamadas no Suporte Técnico, Tela de Aviso e Corte...
> 
> A previsão de lançamento será em julho. Quem quiser mais informaçõs, bem como ser avisado quando for lançado o produto pode acessar RadiusNet - Sistema de Gest para maiores informações.
> 
> Att.
> Fabrício


Este tbem vai repassar informações para o MK? 

Exemplo:

Eu efetuo a adm no soft e envio as informações par o MK executar, sem que eu mexa no MK.

Ok!

----------


## Oldayr

Q

----------


## mpf11

Alguém que usa o myauth3, como vocês fazem pra imprimir notas fiscais? E em dezembro que é obrigatório nf-e?

----------


## Oldayr

Legal!!!!!!

----------


## muriloc4

> Este tbem vai repassar informações para o MK? 
> 
> Exemplo:
> 
> Eu efetuo a adm no soft e envio as informações par o MK executar, sem que eu mexa no MK.
> 
> Ok!


no ispmikrotik q devo lançar dia 30 faz....até desonectar o usuario sem entrar no mk, faz.

----------


## Oldayr

> no ispmikrotik q devo lançar dia 30 faz....até desonectar o usuario sem entrar no mk, faz.


Qual endereço?

----------


## Não Registrado(s)

Networks Live

----------


## antoniere

O Melhor e sem bugs até agora chama-se PROVEBUNTU5 32 e 62 Bits
Networks Live tbm sem dúvidas

----------


## rfferraz

Alguem sabe me informar mais sobre o Microsiga? alguem usa? quais os custos?


Grato
Rafael

----------


## pafcok

Gente alguem teve algum tipo de problema com myauth, utilizo a um bom tempo, to pensando ate no server cache dedicado deles, se alguem teve algum tipo de problema, me fala pois posso estar tendo e nem sei, obrigado!!! aguardo finalização do post!!!

----------


## Oldayr

> Alguem sabe me informar mais sobre o Microsiga? alguem usa? quais os custos?
> 
> 
> Grato
> Rafael



Vc levou 2 anos para entregarem a sua SCM???

----------


## shinobim

Varios programas para provedor
]
*Gerenciadores nacionais*


*BQHost Control* – BQHost Control é um sistema para gerenciamento de web host totalmente em português. Possui integração com Pag Seguro, Pagamento Digital, 8 tipos de boletos e ilimitadas contas bancárias. Em breve integração, com F2B, MoIP e Paypal. Sistema totalmente integrado com WHM.*Gercol* – Sistema desenvolvido na linguagem PHP, Javascript e MySQL para ambiente web. Possui acesso multinível e diversas ferramentas funcionais para administrar a sua empresa de hospedagem e registro de domínios, tais como: Área do cliente para solicitar serviços, suporte e exibir informações da conta; Controle de registro de domínio, hospedagem e streaming.*Host123* – O Host123 é a solução perfeita para automatizar sua empresa de hospedagem de sites. Ele permite o cadastramento, com criação automática de uma área de acesso restrito para cada cliente, onde é oferecido as diversas formas de pagamento inclusive emisão de boleto bancário. Na parte do administrador é listado os novos clientes para liberação das contas e confirmação de pagamentos.*PainelB* – O sistema possui todas as ferramentas necessárias para atender as diversas tarefas de rotinas de um hosting como cadastro de clientes, hospedagem, revendas, registro de domínios, servidor dedicado. O painelB integra-se facilmente com os mais utilizados meios de pagamento existente no mercado brasileiro (Pagseguro, F2b, MoIP, depósito bancário e boleto).*Soft4You* - O Soft4you é um sistema financeiro voltado ao controle total de empresa de hospedagem de sites. Conta com inúmeros recursos e módulos que agregam em um só sistema o controle financeiro, tecnico e relacionamento com clientes.*Webfinan* – Com uma interface simples (bem parecida com o painel de controle HELM), o sistema é ideal para empresas iniciantes e para grandes empresas, pois hoje em dia, com a inadimplência em alta, o webfinan faz todo este controle.
*Gerenciadores Internacionais*


*AccountLab Plus* – O AccountLab Plus é um sistema gratuito que suporta mais de 180 extensões de domínios, ilimitados planos de hospedagem, clientes e servidores. Gerencia faxes, faq e tickets de suporte. Possui atualmente 21 meios de pagamendo disponíveis. Trabalha com Plesk, Cpanel, DirectAdmin e lxadmin.*AgileISP* - Sistema de cobrança e provisionamento que supre as necessidades de automatização das empresas de hospedagem. Lida com gerenciamento de contas, geração de faturas, etc. Também é capaz de gerenciar provedores de WIFI, hotspots, etc.*Billing Reptile* – Sistema de automação de cobrança para pequenas empresas de hospedagem. Produzido para ser extremamente amigáveil e de fácil uso. De baixo custo, foi desenhado para pessoas que iniciam no mercado de hospedagem como revenda.*Canny Bill* – Um serviço de cobrança e pedidos online completo lidando com transações e vendas de modo simples. Totalmente online para que você possa gerenciar seu negócio de qualquer lugar. Desenvolvido para vender produtos e serviços diretamente e se integra com vários serviços web.*Client Exec* – O ClientExec faz com que empresas de hospedagem possam gerenciar seus negócios facilmente e de maneira eficaz. Com o auxílio de serviços, plugin e módulos, as suas tarefas são completametne automatizadas. Pode ser gerenciado de qualquer lugar.*Free Hosting Manager* – Uma solução gratuita, open-source, para gerenciar sua empresa de hospedagem. Conta com painel administrativo, página de assinatura, painel do cliente e script de instalação. Oferece helpdesk e estatísticas, dentre outros recursos.*HostBill* – Procurando uma alternativa simples e estável para gerenciar seus clientes? O HostBill foi desenvolvido para isso da assinatura do serviço, registro de domínio, gerenciamento de contas, cobranças recorrentes até o término da conta.*ISP Control* - O ISP Control Panel é um projeto open source fundado para constuir um controle sobre múltiplos servidores e um painel administrativo, que podem ser facilmente usados por qualquer provedor de hospedagem.*PHP Coin* – Sistema gratuito na versão 1.x, a partir da versão 2.x será pago. Inclui helpdesk e formulário de pedidos. É possível alterar o layout através de temas e possui suporte gratuito através do site.*Plesk Billing (Modern Bill)* – O antigo Modern Bill é agora Parallels Plesk Billing. Sistama bastante avançado de automação de gerenciamento de host para web, com cobrança recorrente disponível no mercado hoje. Projetado especificamente para empresas de hospedagem.*Solid State* – O SolidState é um gerenciador de clientes e cobranças voltado para Web desenvolvido para provedores de hospedagem, mais precisamente os revendedores de hospedagem. Feito em PHP, usa MySQL como banco de dados e é gratuito.*The Hosting Tool* – Sistema gratuito criado em 2008. Oferece automatização de assinatura, verificações mensais, suspensões e términos. Também gerencia clientes, oferecendo painel para clientes, onde eles podem verificar anúncios, editar detalhes. É um sistema em desenvolvimento constante.*WHM AutoPilot* – O WHM AutoPilot é um sistema de gerenciamento de hospedagem completo que inclui perfis de produtos e serviços, cobranças e suporte. Um dos primeiros gerenciadores que permite ao host criar sistemas de pedidos remotos, de modo que uma licença possa funcionar em vários websites, administrados de um único painel.*WHMCS* – O WHMCS é um sistema de automação para empresas voltadas a hospedagem de sites. Amplamente utilizado por empresas de revenda de hospedagem, o WHMCS oferece a solução completa para gerir a empresa de forma automática.

----------


## Oldayr

Vlw! Ótimas dicas...

----------


## pavaroti

Enquanto essas empresas nao desenvolverem e fazerem todos os testes para atender todos os clientes. do setor. para mim nao ira funcionar nunca .


estao esplorando . nas mensalidades. 

os sistemas sao tudo mais ou menos

e sempre tem um bug ou outro

ou seja cobram po ralgo em desenvolvimento,

----------


## Aprendiz

Sobre o RadiusNet - Sistema de Gest.

Alguém Usa?

----------


## soloneto

Hoje posso falar muito bem do "MK-Auth", sistema muito simples para integração com o Mikrotik "Router OS", de fácil instalação e o fórum cada dia ficando mais rico em informações referente ao sistema. Se for levar em consideração o custo beneficio não tem nem o que falar e com update totalmente FREE. Recomendo.

MK-Auth

----------


## Genis

> Hoje posso falar muito bem do "MK-Auth", sistema muito simples para integração com o Mikrotik "Router OS", de fácil instalação e o fórum cada dia ficando mais rico em informações referente ao sistema. Se for levar em consideração o custo beneficio não tem nem o que falar e com update totalmente FREE. Recomendo.
> 
> MK-Auth


ja perdemos uma semana, e ainda não funcionou, aqui em nossa rede, eu acho que falta explicação, quanto a integração com o MK.

----------


## soloneto

Genis, com certeza e alguma besteira, acompanha o manual que tem lá no forum do MK-Auth que com certeza vai funcionar, ou entra em contato com algum "Mestre". Verifica lá na aba de mestres que tem o meu contato, pra dar uma olhada na sua integração.

----------


## Oldayr

DS

----------


## CSTAVARES

pavaroti. essa é a mais pura verdade eu sou um exemplo disso. sou cobaia da MKSOLUTIONS ha mais de 1 ano o soft tem muitas funções e bugs ate nas rotinas basicas e não é barato então por experiencia soft não pode ser avaliado somente pelas suas funções mais aconselho ir pessoalmente na empresa que representa o soft ver sua estrutua e o compromisso com o cliente.

----------


## minelli

Scut gera nota para todos os estados.

----------


## Genis

> Scut gera nota para todos os estados.


ainda estou esperando voce me retornar, bom caso queira negociar o seu sistema para a minha empresa.

----------


## minelli

Hj cheguei de viajem te ligo após o almoço.

----------


## Oldayr

!!!

----------


## silverlord

eu voto no mk-auth...

----------


## jmathayde

O custo beneficio acho que o mk-auth é bom de mais pelo preço , e desculpe a quem ofender mais nao conseguir instalar e integrar com o mk acho que teria que fazer um cursinho de pelo menos mikrotik basico.

Unico detalhe que nao gostei foi que nao se pode customizar a pagina dele é limitado.

----------


## Genis

rsrsrs, o produtor não esta nem ai, ele não da suporte ao próprio programa, tem que ser os tal MESTRE.

----------


## Oldayr

?

----------


## nikollas

No caso do vigo só acho chato porque quando o link cai vc nao consegui usar-lo, ai além de ficar sem internet ainda o administrativo do provedor para também, como se paga uma mensalidade dentro do mes o cliente tem direito de usar e estando em dia o sistema esta tirando seu direito de uso, até acho isto ilegal por Lei.

----------


## Gustavinho

> No caso do vigo só acho chato porque quando o link cai vc nao consegui usar-lo, ai além de ficar sem internet ainda o administrativo do provedor para também, como se paga uma mensalidade dentro do mes o cliente tem direito de usar e estando em dia o sistema esta tirando seu direito de uso, até acho isto ilegal por Lei.


Mais esse Vigo não é instalado localmente????

----------


## Genis

não sei o que acontece com voce por que o vigo é no seu servidor, se cai o link e para tem coisa errada ai, isso não pode acontecer de modo algum, eu tenho amigo que tem ele funcionando a mais de 3 ano, e só ficou fora do ar uma vz, por que o micro onde está instalado deu erro na placa de rede.

----------


## luizrfabri

> não sei o que acontece com voce por que o vigo é no seu servidor, se cai o link e para tem coisa errada ai, isso não pode acontecer de modo algum, eu tenho amigo que tem ele funcionando a mais de 3 ano, e só ficou fora do ar uma vz, por que o micro onde está instalado deu erro na placa de rede.


Olá Genis, sou o Luiz de Borborema, SP. Estamos usando o Vigo aqui, q esta na versão 8, nenca tive problemas deste tipo, caso o link pare, por dentro da rede eu continuo usando ele normalmente, inclusive, os clientes que usam de PPPoE, conectam normalmente, obviamente não navegam devido a falta do link.
Provavelmente o amigo acima q relatou o problema tem alguma falha la, com certeza. Eu precisei trocar o ip do servidor, nem precisei acionar o suporte deles, eu mesmo troquei e funcionou tudo corretamente.
Lembrando, isso porque estou dentro da rede.

----------


## nikollas

Sim é instalado no servidor localmente linux Fedora, mais tem um mensalidade mais precisa do link de internet para funcionar como segurança do sistema, e se der problema no link que esta o servidor que o vigo faz a checagem!!! para todos os vigos instalado.

----------


## nikollas

Para autenticaçao dos cientes ele fica funcionando normalmente, tb tive que trocar o IP do servidor uma fez e tive que recorrer ao suporte pois o sistema nao entrava mais nos terminais, o problema é quando o link cai mesmo estando na rede interna nao consigo estrar no sistema pelo aplicativo que fica no windows, passei o problema para o Clayton e Rafael e segundo eles nao tem como mudar por motivo de segurança, mais se o mes esta pago tenho o direito de usar-lo independente do link meu esta no ar ou nao, quando meu link cai, vou dar um print e screen e posta para confirma o que estou dizendo.

----------


## luizrfabri

> Para autenticaçao dos cientes ele fica funcionando normalmente, tb tive que trocar o IP do servidor uma fez e tive que recorrer ao suporte pois o sistema nao entrava mais nos terminais, o problema é quando o link cai mesmo estando na rede interna nao consigo estrar no sistema pelo aplicativo que fica no windows, passei o problema para o Clayton e Rafael e segundo eles nao tem como mudar por motivo de segurança, mais se o mes esta pago tenho o direito de usar-lo independente do link meu esta no ar ou nao, quando meu link cai, vou dar um print e screen e posta para confirma o que estou dizendo.


Olha, tem algo estranho aí, ja tive interrupçoes de link aqui e continuei acessando o enterprise normalmente, isso porque eu estava fisicamente conectado ao servidor, ou seja dentro da mesma rede.

Vamos iniciar agora, trabalhar com dois servidores, um principal e um slave, caso o principal pare, o slave assume, mas ainda não testei para ver se vai ficar legal.

----------


## nikollas

Bom, fazer um teste ai, se um dia ficar sem link e já estiver aberto o vigo "enterprise" vai funcionar, mais feche o programa e abra denovo ele não vai abri de forma alguma.
Imagina que o link caiu demadrugada, os terminas nao ficar ligado 24h como o servidor, vai ficar sem usar o sistema financeiro até o link volta.

----------


## Gustavinho

Aproveitando a questão, o que vocês tem a dizer deste programa?
Vale realmente o valor cobrado mensal?
sentem a falta de ferramentas adicionais no dia-dia?

Estava pensando em migrar o que tenho aqui hj.

----------


## nikollas

Nao existe programa 100% completo, até mesmo cada provedor tem uma forma diferente de administrar, mais o programa é bastrante completo e o suporte é bom.

----------


## Genis

> Nao existe programa 100% completo, até mesmo cada provedor tem uma forma diferente de administrar, mais o programa é bastrante completo e o suporte é bom.


concordo com voce.

----------


## Genis

> Olá Genis, sou o Luiz de Borborema, SP. Estamos usando o Vigo aqui, q esta na versão 8, nenca tive problemas deste tipo, caso o link pare, por dentro da rede eu continuo usando ele normalmente, inclusive, os clientes que usam de PPPoE, conectam normalmente, obviamente não navegam devido a falta do link.
> Provavelmente o amigo acima q relatou o problema tem alguma falha la, com certeza. Eu precisei trocar o ip do servidor, nem precisei acionar o suporte deles, eu mesmo troquei e funcionou tudo corretamente.
> Lembrando, isso porque estou dentro da rede.


certo, é configuração que deve estar errado com certeza, e por ai como esta as coisas, lembrando que somos vizinhos né.

----------


## Gustavinho

Alguem ja teve experiencia na diferença entre o Vigo e o Webmikrotik?

----------


## Genis

o webmikrotik ainda não esta pronto, segundo o proprio pessoal que esteve no MUM.

----------


## Aprendiz

Radius.Net Alguém Usa?

RadiusNet - O sistema mais completo para seu provedor!

----------


## Genis

> Radius.Net Alguém Usa?
> 
> RadiusNet - O sistema mais completo para seu provedor!


estou querendo instalar pra testar.

----------


## Gustavinho

> o webmikrotik ainda não esta pronto, segundo o proprio pessoal que esteve no MUM.


Na verdade o que vc esta falando é o Wide Manager que nao esta pronto.....gostaria de saber em relação ao Webmikrotik mesmo (o atual).

Falando nisso eles nunca acabam o WM.

----------


## Oldayr

Não fugindo muito do comentário...

Essa é uma ideia para os programadores, de tornar o(s) programa(s) mais " intuitivos " e não só fácil de manusear. 

Incluir:

Desenhos
Gráficos
entre outros

Já vi programas que são realmente bons e funcionais, mais são secos e caros e por algo que sempre estará em desenvolvimento.

Exemplo mais próximo de todo o mundo.

O WINDOWS.

----------


## luizrfabri

> certo, é configuração que deve estar errado com certeza, e por ai como esta as coisas, lembrando que somos vizinhos né.


Olá Genis, aqui ta tudo OK, sim, somos vizinhos mesmo, como o mundo da voltas... depois de muito tempo acabamos por nos encontrar aqui.

Mas, sobre o pessoal que tem duvidas sobre o Vigo, a gente usa ele, é bem funcional e se encaixou ao que a gente precisava, mas eu acho q é meio por ai, vai da necessidade de cada um, como disseram acima.

----------


## tonflatland

Pelo que vi os que estão se destacando são o My-Auth e Mk-Auth
Quero ver o WideManager que não sai, com uma demora dessas deve vim ninja, ou não?
rsrsrsrs

----------


## Genis

> Pelo que vi os que estão se destacando são o My-Auth e Mk-Auth
> Quero ver o WideManager que não sai, com uma demora dessas deve vim ninja, ou não?
> rsrsrsrs


pelo meno propaganda teve aos montes la no evento do MUM

----------


## tonflatland

to ligado
mas e serio Genis os Caras já fazem moh cara que tão com esse sistema em desenvolvimento se sair bom mesmo, beleza valeu apena esperar
caso contrario e complicado




> pelo meno propaganda teve aos montes la no evento do MUM

----------


## tonflatland

Se tiver aqui no Fórum algum desenvolvedor do WideManager
poderia nos adiantar se o mesmo trabalhará com Radius?

desde já agradeço

----------


## JonasMT

Usei Web-MK por 6 meses depois de varios problemas, muitos chamados sem soluaçao. Acabei desistindo. E nao recomendo.

Suporte falho,lerdo e de má vontade. O PROBLEMA NUNCA É COM eles.

----------


## grande999

MK-AUTH 
simples, rapido, objetivo, sem complicação, linguagem de facil entendimento, leve, facil integração, apenas 50reais....exelente...nunca deu pau...
só isso...utilizo...e recomendo...

----------


## Gustavinho

Sempre acompanhei o MK-AUTH, mais nunca usei....
Acho que o ideal seria abrir para novos desenvolvedores, pois somente uma unica pessoa sabendo a respeito, deixa todos na mão.

Até por que é necessário ter analise de erros antes dos lançamentos.

----------


## JonasMT

Quase 2 meses com MikWeb e 110% satisfeito  :Big Grin:

----------


## Oldayr

> Quase 2 meses com MikWeb e 110% satisfeito


Diga-nos qual é o site deles..............

----------


## JonasMT

aqui amigo demo 
http://sistema.mikweb.com.br/
user admin
senha 123456

Add o danilo aqui mesmo do under no msn e troca uma ideia
[email protected]

----------


## Aprendiz

ao tentar usar o demo: 

Email ou senha inválidos.



> aqui amigo demo 
> Login
> user admin
> senha 123456
> 
> Add o danilo aqui mesmo do under no msn e troca uma ideia
> [email protected]

----------


## JonasMT

Aqui topico do desenvolvedor 

https://under-linux.org/f277/mikweb-...krotik-153510/

----------


## Thiagotelecom

sem duvidas o myauth. ainda mais pelo seu sistema financeiro que e otimo.

----------


## CCIEwNET

Muito legal esse tópico. Parabéns ao autor.

----------


## silverlord

> Muito legal esse tópico. Parabéns ao autor.


muito legal realmente, foi nesse topico que conheci o mk-auth e resolvir testar e ficar com ele.

----------


## wesleydialmeida

o webmikrotik tem um otimo suporte, mas acho um sistema fraco por ter unica opçao de pagamento, nao trabalha com sms, nao gera relatorios de trafego, nao trabalha com nota fiscal, entre outras coisas que nao me lembro, sem falar que o mundo vai acabar e o widemanager nao sai.

----------


## Vanduir

> o webmikrotik tem um otimo suporte, mas acho um sistema fraco por ter unica opçao de pagamento, nao trabalha com sms, nao gera relatorios de trafego, nao trabalha com nota fiscal, entre outras coisas que nao me lembro, sem falar que o mundo vai acabar e o widemanager nao sai.


Uso aki a quase 4 anos o ROUTERBOX conta com tudo q e preciso para um provedor e MARACACHE como Servidor Cache.
não tem melhor pra mim...

----------


## Oldayr

> Uso aki a quase 4 anos o ROUTERBOX conta com tudo q e preciso para um provedor e MARACACHE como Servidor Cache.
> não tem melhor pra mim...


Legal! Qual o site.....

----------


## Genis

> Uso aki a quase 4 anos o ROUTERBOX conta com tudo q e preciso para um provedor e MARACACHE como Servidor Cache.
> não tem melhor pra mim...


o unico e grande problema é o custo de implantação e a mensalidade que é um pouco saudado.

----------


## mauriciodelima

falta o Bemtevi

----------


## Oldayr

> falta o Bemtevi


Qual site deles?

----------


## goodposting

o melhor é o alcasar e ainda de graça, rodando no bfw 3.x

www.addons.com.br

participem. o projeto está em andamento. estão todos convidados.

----------


## Carlos dotas

Bom, trabalho com um sistema completo, que alcança todas as minhas expectativas, se deseja conhece-lo é
o sistema dotas , entre em contato pelo email [email protected] e conheça.

- - - Atualizado - - -

Bom, trabalho com um sistema completo, que alcança todas as minhas expectativas, se deseja conhece-lo é
o sistema dotas , entre em contato pelo email [email protected] e conheça.

----------


## JorgeFK

Bom dia, o melhor sistema de gerenciamento para provedores do mercado é o TopSapp:
Trata-se de um sistema completo, contém toda a parte financeira, caixa, banco, relatórios, conferência; abertura de viabilidade, ordens de serviços, gerenciamento de contratos, notas fiscais, estoque, entre muitas outras opções.
Além disso, conta com o TopVoz, softswitch para gerenciamento de telefonia voip.

Em breve, estará com novidades em todo o sistema, além de mapeamento de fibras ópticas e mais novidades.
Conheçam:

http://www.topsapp.com.br/

http://multiwaretecnologia.com.br/

----------


## ThiagoD

Www.altaredesistemas.com.br

Tem tudo. Mas o melhor é o suporte.
Altarede é muito bom para mim. O suporte é excelente.

Enviado via LG-D295 usando UnderLinux App

----------

